# cyclic redundancy check error on a western digital external hard drive (1tb)



## enda101 (Feb 25, 2009)

ok my hard drive goes through alot. i bring it to work and friends house but recently i pretty much filled it up to about 15 gigs from full capacity then when i was in a friends house and i tried to transfer some tv programs to catch up on but the speed was unbelievably slow. i put it down to the hard drive being so close to full so i said fine. then i brought it home and plugged it into my ps3 so i could watch some movies and i watched one movie no problem and then about half way through the second the ps3 froze but didnt crash just came out of the movie i was watching and now the read speeds are unbelievably slow and the ps3 or computer freezes while trying to read just the folder list in explorer and sometimes the crc error comes up and what i have seen on the internet that is normally to do with cds/dvds not external hard drives. anyways i bought a new 2tb hard drive and tried to copy some files over and it just seems to stall and not copy the files. i had intended copying the files then reformatting the hard drive but it seems to be something more serious than i thought. i dont know what it could be so i am looking for a different prospective. can anybody help me?

Thank you in advance for any help that you ay give.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Download the WD Data Lifeguard Diagnostics and do the Extended tests on the drive: http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=111&sid=3&lang=en


----------



## enda101 (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks i never heard of that i will run it and i will tell if it works.

Thank you soo much


----------



## enda101 (Feb 25, 2009)

ok since i have downloaded and ran the test and the results make me rather concerned. about half way through the test an error message comes up and says. " test cannot be completed, too many bad sectors" how this happened i have no idea. the hard drive was working 100% the day before. it wasnt dropped or anything ever. so any ideas? anyway that i can get the undamaged files off the hard drive and after if i reformat it will it work?

thanks so much for your help at least i know now that it is beyond bad.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well the drive is shot and needs to be replaced. If its less then a year old you can warranty it. While it may not have been dropped it could have been bumped or hit, hard drives can sustain damage during transport or just sitting on a desk - hence why backups are so critical for all important data.

You can try something like Unstoppable Copier: http://www.roadkil.net/program.php/P29/Unstoppable Copier
Or Teracopy: http://www.codesector.com/teracopy.php
Or XXCopy: http://www.xxcopy.com/xcpydnld.htm

OR data recovery software - it can usually skip copy/read errors and continue coping files, here's a list from another moderator:



Elvandil said:


> Free recovery applications:
> 
> Dr. Freeware Boot CD (also has partition tool, drive cloner and imager)
> DiskDigger & NTFSWalker
> ...


----------



## enda101 (Feb 25, 2009)

any recommendations in which to use?

this is the 2nd time this has happened to a drive but the first one my brother tripped over the wire and mad some hurrendous noises. this gave me no warning. thank you so much though. seriously without your help i would be lost.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Try Unstoppable Copier or TeraCopy first.


----------

